# Triplets



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aahhhh,


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Who do we have here, Dave? Darling baby and pups.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know ,but here's another set LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

and ANOTHER set .ound:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwwww!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Awwwwww!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That first set is just precious!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Love them all....particularly the great danes (?) and little tyke. Wish I was the little tyke!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwww!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, LOVE them all! <3


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute pictures!!


----------

